# Fair Shake Of A Sauce Bottle Mate



## Garpal Gumnut (10 June 2009)

I've just been catching up on the headlines since I've been back and came on this.

Incredible.

What a tool Kev07 is.

What an utter tool.

Even the Labor Caucus couldn't agree that this was a good use of Australian English.

Perhaps this may be Kev07's jumping the shark moment.

gg


----------



## nunthewiser (10 June 2009)

nice to have you back darl


----------



## Green08 (10 June 2009)

GG thank God your Here!!!

Missed your input and sparring. 

Hope all is well with Ms Gumnut!


----------



## centex (10 June 2009)

If your going to use the expression Kev, at least get it right:

Fair SUCK of the sauce bottle!


----------



## happytown (10 June 2009)

aust currently dealing with delicate indian issue

in response to pictures of his wife working out being published in a magazine and explaining she is going to be climbing a mountain in africa

words to the effect

she's fitter than you or i gungadin [ph]

cheers


----------



## dbcok (10 June 2009)

Fair suck of the sav I believe,
Heard an old bloke today give his version...when men were shearing and having meals they only had one sauce bottle.Those that were using too much sauce to the detriment of others were given the "fair shake of the sauce bottle " treatment.
I always thought it was fair suck,but on reflection the above version makes more sense.


----------



## Soft Dough (10 June 2009)

He is trying to be a regular australian, which he is definately not.

AND the voters lap it up.

I don't know..


----------



## Julia (10 June 2009)

It was completely unnatural, especially given he said it three times during the interview.

My guess is that some focus group has determined that the average Australian values "a fair dinkum bloke", and he has therefore been advised by the image makers to toss in a few bits of dinkum Aussie slang.

Imo he just sounded completely foolish.  It was obviously out of character and not at all within his usual vocabulary.


----------



## MrBurns (10 June 2009)

I didnt see it but I can imagine, his spin tossers are trying to make him seem like a real man, an impossible job, the more he tries the more he moves up the pathetic scale.


----------



## beamstas (10 June 2009)

Exactly what julia said,
He is meant to be the prime minister
Not jim down the road who brings a 6 pack up friday nights to watch the game 

He's never going to be a 'mate' of the australian public

The more he tries the more stupid he looks

And the sad part is people actually buy it

He'll get more votes because of this $900 crap
What people don't realise is that it will all have to be paid back + interest

...


----------



## marklar (10 June 2009)

At least old Johnny Howard knew he was a dork when he paraded around in his Australian track suit, Kev747 has no idea.

It was so bad I wonder if he decided himself to throw in the line?  I think any for-fee spin doctor that came up with that nugget would be looking for a change of career right about now.

m


----------



## Quincy (11 June 2009)

The Colloquial Kid


----------



## TCB (11 June 2009)

_Prime Minister Kevin RUDD was invited to address a major gathering of the American Indian Nation in Arizona. He spoke for almost an hour on his future plans for increasing every Australian indigenous person current standard of living. He referred to his career as a successful politician, how he had said "YES" over 1,200 times for every indigenous issue that came to his desk for approval. Although RUDD was vague on the details of his plan, he seemed most enthusiastic about his future ideas for helping his "indigenous brothers."

At the conclusion of his speech, the Tribes presented the Prime Minister with a plaque inscribed with his new Indian name – ‘Walking Eagle’. The proud Prime Minister then departed in his motorcade, waving to the crowds.

A news reporter later inquired to the group of chiefs of how they come to select the new name given to the Prime Minister. They explained that Walking Eagle is the name given to a bird so full of s**t it can no longer fly._
An oldy but a goody.....


----------



## Calliope (11 June 2009)

Rudd has joined two colloquialisms together and formed a conflation.

*Fair shake of the dice*, and

*Fair suck of the sauce bottle*

His colloquialism adviser should be sacked


----------



## Happy (11 June 2009)

If you say something 3 times, you don't have to say as much.

Reminds me of "What's good for you" program, they break segment into 3 parts or even 4 and every time remind you ad nauseum what they said already.


----------



## Knobby22 (11 June 2009)

Calliope said:


> Rudd has joined two colloquialisms together and formed a conflation.
> 
> *Fair shake of the dice*, and
> 
> ...




Yea, when it comes to colloquialisms he couldn't do two rounds with a revolving door.


----------



## Calliope (11 June 2009)

Kevvie takes us back in time.


----------



## Prospector (14 June 2009)

I always thought it was 'fair suck of the sauce bottle' - hubby thought it was shake.  Whatever, it was completely ridiculous saying it once; three times?  What was he thinking...


----------

